
Is insider guessing illegal? - dsacco
https://www.bloomberg.com/view/articles/2018-03-15/is-insider-guessing-illegal
======
dsacco
This is Matt Levine’s “Money Stuff” column for this morning. He discusses two
topics of recent interest to HN:

1\. the insider trading case brought against an Equifax employee yesterday,
and

2\. the CTS Labs security disclosures that may have been involved in a short
sell on AMD shares.

Just putting this comment down to kick off discussion; his writing on
financial topics is generally well informed and interesting. In particular his
commentary here discusses the legality of trading when you have an informed
guess as an insider, but no explicitly material nonpublic information.

